# vista xp wlan probleme



## Cap-Schildi (29. Juni 2008)

Hallo,
also folgendes Problem hat sich bei mir aufgetan: Ich habe einen Stand PC (XP Home) der an das Uni-Netzwerk angeschlossen ist und darüber auch in das Internet geht. Nun wollte ich mit meinen Laptop (Vista Home Premium) über Wlan mit dem Stand PC verbinden und das Internet mit nutzen. Gibt es da vieleicht irgendwo eine bis ins kleinste Detail geschilderte Anleitung? denn irgendetwas schein ich flasch zu machen.
Habe ein Wlan eingerichtet, da dem Stand PC die IP 192.168.0.1 gegeben und dem Laptop 190.168.0.100 beide nutzen Subnetzmaske 255.255.255.0. Im Laptop habe ich als Gateway 192.168.0.1 angegeben. Vista sagt mir ab und zu dass es mit dem Internet verbunden ist, allerdings sind IE usw. Tot BIS AUF (jetzt kommt der Punkt wo ich richtig ins stutzen komme) Skype, denn Skype funktioniert einwandfrei !?
Hoffe mir kann jemand da weiterhelfen.

Gruß Schildi


----------



## Andreas Späth (29. Juni 2008)

Hast du die 192.168.0.1 auch als DNS eingerichtet und Internet Connection Sharing (ICS) auf dem XP System aktiviert ?

Dass Programme wie Skype etc durchkommen aber andere nicht ist keine Seltenheit.
Früher (tm) konnte man sogar über die kostenlos "Microsoft Internetdienstanbietersuche" (über Analoges Moden) ICQ nutzen, aber Surfen ging nur auf den Seiten wo man den Anbieter auswählen konnte


----------



## Cap-Schildi (30. Juni 2008)

jap auch als DNS eingerichtet und mit ICS meinst du sicher das Häckchen beim "anderen Benutzern in Netzwerk gestattet die Internetverbindung zu nutzen", oder?


----------



## AndreG (1. Juli 2008)

Jap das meint er.


----------

